# CIA SAS, SAD and Delta Force....2



## mark hernandez (Nov 27, 2013)

So as in the original thread, I stated my age, status, age when I enter the military. Now I found through google on another post here, I cant find it for some reason that the CIA SAS never had an age requirement until a few years ago the cut off was 39, I havent seen a cutoff anywhere for Deltaor SBS and Brit SAS  , I only say minimum age of 21.

The cutoff for the FFL is 40 and I have seen on Documentaries and real life stories of men joining at 40 with no prior experience.

I dont want to be a SEAL

Too much evidence and experience from others that they are overrated. 

 On top of that I see these dorky recruiters in the Navy office I wouldnt trust my recruitment with my life on top of having to be in the Navy singing songs with dweebs on the ocean just to be a Seal ? Then deal with the 1000s of applicants for a number of years ?

According to Airborne Africa and other competitions like the one in Latin America vs. United States. 

Mexico, Colombia, Equador Special Operations Killed us in the competition. We were neck and neck withthe Bahamas SF

Thats for the Seals and Green Berets, Rangers. I am not sure about Marsoc

I watch the live battle cames on YouTube and See that most of the fights are far away plinkers rather than more upclose and personal.

The more upclose and personal fighting was the FFL and the Dutch Commandos like Sweden SF and FSK

I saw that show that SF competition with I believe Rudy Bosch, and the Police were mopping everyone except a few delta operators.

Then I saw that Kyle guy that died and how he was acting with the Ventura thing and I was out...I still could be wrong about them though.

Is it possible to get some professional advice ?

Thanks


----------



## reed11b (Nov 27, 2013)

Winning!
Reed


----------



## mark hernandez (Nov 27, 2013)

?


reed11b said:


> Winning!
> Reed


----------



## mark hernandez (Nov 27, 2013)

Whining ? Its with an H after W and one N


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 27, 2013)

This guy is just awesome.  I think I can hear the ban hammer coming in at mach 5....


----------



## policemedic (Nov 27, 2013)

Mall ninja.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## mark hernandez (Nov 27, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Mall ninja.


Mall Cop


----------



## mark hernandez (Nov 27, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


>


Hey Jesus, I thought everyone is supposed to follow you ?

what are you doing in the Military ? I thought Isreal hated us now ?

Are we going to war with you Jesus ?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2013)

um... yeah.

/ban


----------



## CDG (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow. Just wow. How the fuck did you manage to stay alive for 40 years Mark?  For entertainment's sake, please get a camera crew to follow you to the FFL course, or a weekend with the Boy Scouts, or something.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2013)

I despair for us as a species...

Actually no, we deserve what we get at this point.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Nov 27, 2013)

Damn this clown wouldn't even qualify for airsoft but funny as hell.


----------



## walra107 (Nov 27, 2013)

Seems legit to me.


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2013)

Previously on Cousins of Anarchy....






(Intro music)






Tune in next week for


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 28, 2013)

mark hernandez said:


> Hey Jesus, I thought everyone is supposed to follow you ?
> 
> what are you doing in the Military ? I thought Isreal hated us now ?
> 
> Are we going to war with you Jesus ?


Muscle Jesus has many interests.  Seeing shitty posters banned is one of them.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dammit!  I missed another one!  This guy had so much potential for being the best whack job that we've seen in a long time!


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 28, 2013)

Darn it!  I miss all the good stuff.  Im NEVER going to bed early again!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 28, 2013)

Dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok I almost just threw up over here.  Thanks @ShadowSpear for making me go look and see this:


> *Mark Hernandez *
> September 3 near Redding, CA
> What do spinach and anal sex have in common? If you were forced to have it as a kid, you'll hate it as an adult.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 28, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Ok I almost just threw up over here.  Thanks @ShadowSpear for making me go look and see this:



What a shame....he had such potential on this site.  He even likes Michael Vick lol


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 28, 2013)

ShadowSpear said:


> What a shame....he had such potential on this site.  He even likes Michael Vick lol



LOL I just looked and was going to say something about Vick.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 28, 2013)

Fuck this retard and fuck Vick. Both sociopaths.

F.M.


----------



## SFASpassed (Jan 14, 2016)

You convinced me.  I guess whatever the fuck you said (couldn't make sense of it) was correct.  Dutch ad SAS are CIA but not Delta to the DA raid jumphouse.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 14, 2016)

Why would you necropost in such a completely worthless thread?


----------



## SFASpassed (Jan 14, 2016)

Im actually not sure.  Im gonna chalk it up to newfound information and related excitement, then never do it again


----------



## SFASpassed (Jan 14, 2016)

SFASpassed said:


> Im actually not sure.  Im gonna chalk it up to newfound information and related excitement, then never do it again


I wish I was perfect but I'm an occassional smartass


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out what the hell you just said.


----------



## CDG (Jan 15, 2016)

SFASpassed said:


> I wish I was perfect but I'm an occassional smartass



I think you're just a fucking tool who's fabricating a resume thinking he won't get sniffed out by the members here.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice avatar, and well earned.


----------

